# One Thing After Another



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ OEM trimming? Also get it back to the dealer. Sorry about your luck man =(. Maybe you got a true *Monday* car. I haven't had issues like you with my Pontiac. So I wouldn't say it's a domestic problem. More of a sore luck issue.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

every car has problems buddy,ive got 7k on my cruze nothing at alllllll and i beat my car its the most sound car ever but it needs to last so im getting a honda to beat on


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Take it in....good thing you got a warranty...I am starting to wonder if you might be using a harsh cleaning product though....I have never seen that happen on any vehicle except for harsh cleaners being used


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> Take it in....good thing you got a warranty...I am starting to wonder if you might be using a harsh cleaning product though....I have never seen that happen on any vehicle except for harsh cleaners being used


 
i agree, something must have been used on your car that should not have been that is bleaching and eating away at your exterior. I would never use that car wash again. they may be spraying your car with wheel cleaner possibly a disgruntled employee thought it would be fun to use wheel cleaner where the regular soap goes???


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i agree, something must have been used on your car that should not have been that is bleaching and eating away at your exterior. I would never use that car wash again. they may be spraying your car with wheel cleaner possibly a disgruntled employee thought it would be fun to use wheel cleaner where the regular soap goes???


I also agree. Maybe you did something wrong, none of your pics are even posted correctly. :lol: I now have all american cars and have had less problems than my previous Japanese cars.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i agree, something must have been used on your car that should not have been that is bleaching and eating away at your exterior. I would never use that car wash again. they may be spraying your car with wheel cleaner possibly a disgruntled employee thought it would be fun to use wheel cleaner where the regular soap goes???


This is not mear "poor products". Something is being done to the car, either the car wash, the wash you use, the sprays, a disguntled ex or neighbor.

At some point and time I wouldn't be surprised if the dealership started denying claims saying its something outside normal care of the car.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

What have you used on the chrome to clean or polish it?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

he probably used dish soap


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

i havent even cleaned it yet, with any kinda of product or chemical. I have taken it through a touchless car wash that has a blower on the end of it. Thats the only cleaning that has been done to it. So the chemical idea is out. 

It may very well be i might be one of the unlucky ones and got one thats gonna have problems. If thats the case, ill have to ask my salesman about the 60-day return policy he mentioned.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I also agree. Maybe you did something wrong, *none of your pics are even posted correctly.* :lol: I now have all american cars and have had less problems than my previous Japanese cars.


what can i say, im not to familiar with picture programs on my new mac computer.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Are those picts for real? Looks like the work of lacquer thinner--maybe. Sorry man, but the photos look fake to me.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gritts said:


> Are those picts for real? Looks like the work of lacquer thinner--maybe. Sorry man, but the photos look fake to me.


yeah they are real. Why would I intentionally damage my BRAND NEW CAR? i loved this car till all this little stuff starting all happening. If i knew how to get better pictures i would. If i use a flash it shines to much to see real detail of it, and if i dont use a flash you can bearly see it.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Give him the benefit of the doubt. Bring your car to the dealer and they have to make good on it period. Something obviously went wrong somehow, if what your saying is true they will correct problem.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Give him the benefit of the doubt. Bring your car to the dealer and they have to make good on it period. Something obviously went wrong somehow, if what your saying is true they will correct problem.


Thanks, i dont see why a person would intentionally damage their new vehicle. I called the dealership and they said when i get a chance to bring it in so they can order the right trim pieces and get them installed for me. Hopefully i just got a bad clear finish or something on the ones that are flaking now.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Was the car "paint protected" by the dealer? I have seen one instance where improperly done paint protection caused the appearance of chrome damage (clear coat peeling if I remember) but that was years ago, and on a Honda, by the way. 
Take your car to the dealer and let them make it right for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

D29 said:


> Hopefully i just got a bad clear finish or something on the ones that are flaking now.


I'm dying to see where those parts were made and by whom. Maybe the shop will tell you or show you the packaging they come in.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about what happened to your Cruze. It could be where you park your car, if theres anything around it that could be brushing off it. Or it could be the car wash (which i doubt it is). Best bet is to bring it to your dealer and see what they say. Im pretty sure they will fix it since it is a brand new car lol. 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

unfortunately i live some distance to the near by dealership so it will probably be around a week before i can take it there to get fixed. But i will ask if i can see the packaging for the new trim pieces to see if i can find a MADE IN tag. The collision repair manager already said that they will fix it right up, just need to find a day i can bring it in.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this on this forum at all, I think it's fair to say that you are the one of the only ones having this particular problem. My guess is that maybe in production something got screwed up and those chrome pieces didn't get a clear coat or a protective layer of any kind. But at the same time maybe it has something to do with your rubber trim problem too. Why would you create a post about your rubber trim pieces on 6/11 and 3 days later post this problem? Are you trying to tell me this got as bad is it is in the pictures in 3 days?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

D29

I am not trying to criticize, but looking at the pictures again of your door edges and this chrome, I really think it is something being used on your car.

One chrome piece I can see, two is even more unlikely. The face that all your trim seems to be having issues points to something applied to the car. Even at the dealership. 

What chemicals have you used (soap, cleaner, shine, wax ect)? Or ask the dealership what they used.

Do you part outside? Under a tree? (work/home)

A little more detail may help point to the problem, because even if there was an issue with the clear coat it would not have gotten that bad that fast. In my past experiance, the same chemicals that would do that to the rubber edges could affect the chrome.

Just trying to help as I think everyone is, but you keep having ODD issues and have provided little detail.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Another possibility is that someone applied clearcoat to the chrome pieces--which would later peel and look something the photos. The photos are very poor and I still wonder if they are genuine.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Gritts said:


> The photos are very poor and I still wonder if they are genuine.


Seriously?

People quality control is only as good as the eyes on the product. Sometimes people blink. Just because one story of an imperfection or blemish comes out doesn't mean it didn't happen. Don't turn this into a moon landing conspiracy. Sometimes bad parts make it to the assembly line.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Well said, JDM-USDM




JDM-USDM Love said:


> Seriously?
> 
> People quality control is only as good as the eyes on the product. Sometimes people blink. Just because one story of an imperfection or blemish comes out doesn't mean it didn't happen. Don't turn this into a moon landing conspiracy. Sometimes bad parts make it to the assembly line.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

Eightbelow, yes i noticed the chrome pieces like that 3 days later. I i couldnt tell you if they were like this at the same time because i was pretty focused on the rubber part being scratched/faded (whatever you want to call it)

Quazar, i havent washed my car with any kind of chemical. I have taken it through a touchless car was that has the blowers on the end of it ONCE. Havent taken it through again because i dont know what will happen next. Its not all my trim. Its just that one rubber door seal and both back quarter trim pieces. I didnt have any kind of Paint Protection done on the car. At home i park in a garage and at work i park outside in a parking lot(small company and i know everyone).

Gritts, why on earth would i fake this or possibley intentionally damage my car?


Thanks JDM and CHEVYCRUZE RS. i wouldnt make this up, 

any more questions just ask.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

there are these better to see for you guys?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

My guess is that the dealer or someone at the dealership applied some sort of corrosive cleaner on the chrome to try and polish it, and this is the result.

I'm about to roll 7,000 miles on my Cruze, and it's not doing THAT. Nor has any other Cruze I've seen. You'd definitely hear about it here it it's a common problem.

In any case, that and the fact that you seem to having issues with scratched rubber/plastic leads me to think some sort of harsh chemical ended up on the car's finish. Not saying you did it, but maybe the dealer tried to shine something up and didn't realize it would ruin parts of the exterior.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

D29 said:


> there are these better to see for you guys?


 
Looks like nearly all the chrome is gone. Very odd this happened to both sides of the same car. I'm sure the dealer will make this good. Whatever caused this damage had to occur before the chrome was put on the car. I can't think of any chemical that could cause this kind of damage with just one (brief) application. Maybe the molding was stored near some chemicals? Odd hence my suspicious posts. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am sorry to hear what happened to your car man! Obviously by the replys you can conclude that, at least in this community, you are the only one experiencing this problem. So it's not something recurring.

Take it as soon as possible to the dealer, looks more like a factory issue with the chrome trimming. When those particular chrome trims were made they either missed a step and some in QC overlooked it. But don't worry, it will get fixed, especially if you tell them you are threatening to return the car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My vote is for a bad production piece(s) from the vendor. Be interesting to know who, and what country, that vendor is.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

The dealer is doing good so far, they are ordering the pieces without even seeing the vehicle. I just hope this is the extent of any other defects that may occur.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I just dont see the point of someone intentionally doing this to their brand new car. Sorry guess if people disagree with me, we all have our own opinions.


----------



## cruzelvania (Apr 17, 2011)

Not exactly the same but I got out of my car today and noticed my two rear door trims finish is completely gone. If I lick my thumb and polish it, it will look good again. But within seconds it is back to looking faded and discolored. The shinyness of the chrome is just gone. I had a car wash yesterday. but seems hard to think a car wash hurting it would only hurt the back two if that caused it. Had the windows tinted last weekend. Don't think that would be an issue on the outside of the window tho. Will take a picture tomorrow, too late here now.


----------



## ch200200 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Wait a second!*

Its the adhesive or residue should I say thats from the clear plastic protective shield thats placed there to protect it from scratches during shipping/assembly. Thats it! So if you have this problem clean it off with rubbing alcohol. 

Its still BS that they didn't remove it before shipping the car out! I had the same prob. I was worried about what to clean it off with but rubbing alcohol worked just fine and didn't do any damage.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ch200200 said:


> Its the adhesive or residue should I say thats from the clear plastic protective shield thats placed there to protect it from scratches during shipping/assembly. Thats it! So if you have this problem clean it off with rubbing alcohol.
> 
> Its still BS that they didn't remove it before shipping the car out! I had the same prob. I was worried about what to clean it off with but rubbing alcohol worked just fine and didn't do any damage.


Mmm...after reading all these posts, I have some issue with the "chrome" trim on the doors. I posted in one of these topics about a week or two ago, that the trim is NOT shiny like CHROME, but has a "rainbow" effect that you see on ALUMINUM. I'll have to look closer tomorrow. Chrome trim would not get this rainbow effect.

It's not at all shiny like the trim on the trunk!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I just went out and looked, and my small rear glass chrome trim looks the same... 

I licked my finger and rubbed on it, and you could see it smear a little bit, but it came back... I licked my finger again (wetter), and rubbed a little harder in one spot, and it went a way completely...

News flash: It's adhesive from the protective plastic that was on the chrome, that the dealer didn't get completely removed...

Put some goo-gone on a microfiber cloth, and it comes right off...

Mike


----------

